# Symmetrical components single line to ground fault



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 22, 2018)

Symmetrical component questions can be tough! Especially with per unit values. 

I'm happy to share a new free article with a video demonstration showing how to solve a PE exam like practice problem with a full worked out solution, step by step.

Here's the practice problem. For the solution, click on the link to the article directly underneath it.

*Symmetrical Components Single Line to Ground Fault Example Problem:*

"A single line to ground fault occurs somewhere along the 50 mile transmission line connecting the utility substation bus #1 to transmission bus A. Using the transmission line diagram, solve for the fault current magnitude in amps at this point if the zero sequence impedance is 0.241pu, and the positive and negative sequence impedances are both equal to five times the zero sequence impedance. Use the generator power rating and the system voltage at the fault as base values."








Can you solve it?

Click here to see the worked out step by step solution with accompanying video demonstration:

Electrical PE Review - Symmetrical Components Single Line to Ground Fault Electrical PE Exam

As always, I'm happy to offer help and answer any questions.

Enjoy!


----------

